# Elevated heart rate?....Synthroid possibly the problem?



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lately my resting heartrate has been anywhere from 98-120. (this morning was a good day....I woke up and checked it and it was only 88) This seems like a fairly new issue for me. They've been trying to bring my TSH down from a 2.5 due to nodules and symptoms I've been having of hypothyroid. It did work.....my TSH came down to a .5 and my free T4 went up. (can't remember the exact number, just remember there was a star by it indicating "elevated")

I started out on 88mcgs of synthroid. But that felt like a little too much, so the doctor said it was fine to cut it in half. Well....I ended up cuting it into fourths.

Could it be I'm hyperthyroid due to the synthroid and that's what's causing the elevated heart rate? I've put on some weight because of the stupid synthroid too...so i'm sure the extra pounds don't help.

I just really don't want to add heart disease to my already full plate of health crap!!

Has anyone else had an issue with their heart rate while on synthroid?...or with any thyroid problem actually!? I just don't understand how I go from basically hypothryoid.....to THIS now!?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It's kind of hard to really know what is happening as if one is undermedicated or overmedicated, heart palps/racing pulse can be present for both reasons.

How is your ferritin? Low ferritin can cause palps (high heart rate) also.

Also, you could be teetering between hypo and hyper in spite of the Synthroid as many of us have done that for years. Especially if you are in the hyper state of Hashimoto's or actually leaning towards Graves'.

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? I guess you have because you mentioned nodules? Have you had FNA of those nodules? How about TSI or Trab lab tests which would indicate hyper state?


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've had a biopsy on 2 of the nodules (I have 7 total). They came back as follicular neoplasm. I had another ultrasound 6 months later... All nodules were the same, even a little smaller.. But at least no growth.

The only labs I've had are the normal thyroid labs and thyroglobulin ... (That was normal.. 11 if I remember right)... And those (thyroglobulin) antibodies were negative also.

I had more thyroid labs done today. Just tsh and free t4. So not sure what they'll do. I'd almost rather just have them send me to a cardiologist so we can at least rule out anything REALLY bad.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are having heart issues, you'll really, really need to get that free t3 run.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

In addition to what's been written above, it's also worth considering that if you're experiencing fatigue, you might become more sedentary. With the holidays upon us, you might have been exerting more energy than your body, physiologically, could accommodate.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

When they did check my free t3 last April (before the synthroid) it was on the lowest of the low end! Ugh. And they haven't checked it since because as far as I can tell... They don't think that number matters. Just the tsh and t4.

Im really considering stopping synthroid for a month. Eating WAY healthier, getting out and walking... And seeing what that does for my weight, pulse rate and blood pressure. (And thyroid labs) I felt lousy before starting the synthroid.... But NOTHING like how lousy I feel now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I do agree about seeing a cardiologist. By all means! When it come to your health; it is not wise for any of us to assume anything!

Hugs,


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Careful about stopping the drug. Once the body is used to it, the heart doesn't appreciate having it taken away.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm anxious to see what these latest labs say. After doing some research.....Im starting to wonder if I don't convert well. I keep reading about that being a problem when your Free T3 is low. But I guess I won't know about that anyway cause they won't even test that!!! :aim25:

I just wish I could find a doctor that listens to me. So far 2 ENT's, on GP, and a head and neck oncologist don't seem to give a crap about where my levels are. If TSH and T4 are good...they're like "welp...looks like your fine". Gee...thanks.

I will say ....I haven't taken synthroid for 3 days now. (on just a tiny 25mcg dose anyway). My pulse rate was finally normal today, had more energy than I've had in weeks, and no overall feeling like crap...like I have been. And my neck has been burning and achey ever since I started Syntroid 8 months ago. And even that is lessening a bit the last day or so. I hate that full, burning, achey feeling my neck has. None of that was there before Synthroid. So either I shouldn't be on it in the first place or I'm on the wrong dose.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Or it might be that you are allergic to something in the Synthroid; it sounds like maybe your body doesn't like it.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

kat92 said:


> I'm anxious to see what these latest labs say. After doing some research.....Im starting to wonder if I don't convert well. I keep reading about that being a problem when your Free T3 is low. But I guess I won't know about that anyway cause they won't even test that!!! :aim25:
> 
> I just wish I could find a doctor that listens to me. So far 2 ENT's, on GP, and a head and neck oncologist don't seem to give a crap about where my levels are. If TSH and T4 are good...they're like "welp...looks like your fine". Gee...thanks.
> 
> I will say ....I haven't taken synthroid for 3 days now. (on just a tiny 25mcg dose anyway). My pulse rate was finally normal today, had more energy than I've had in weeks, and no overall feeling like crap...like I have been. And my neck has been burning and achey ever since I started Syntroid 8 months ago. And even that is lessening a bit the last day or so. I hate that full, burning, achey feeling my neck has. None of that was there before Synthroid. So either I shouldn't be on it in the first place or I'm on the wrong dose.


Depending on where you live, you can order your own lab tests online-I just ordered a FT3 test for myself since I'm in the same boat with you about doctors not ordering FT3 for me. I also did this a few months back for an antibody test since they refused to do one. Granted, tests vary in price, but if you think you can swing it, it might be worth looking into to get a good baseline of where you're at.

Also agreeing that perhaps it's the Synthroid itself? It might be worth asking about a different brand.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm going to *attempt* to see if the dr will give me Armour. Because I'm basically gonna protest this synthroid crap. Not saying I don't need something...but this synthroid isn't what I need. 20 lbs gained in 6 months, among all these other problems.... He has to think I'm an idiot if he tries to tell me (and thinks I'll believe) "it isn't the synthroid causing it". My weight has been stable for 5 years. Granted, I need to lose some weight even before all this...but I've ALWAYS at least maintained. Now with this, I've gained, my throat always feels like it's on fire, etc etc.

I don't get why they're so against testing the free t3.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Trying out drugs without having labs to inform those choices is not something I'd advise, frankly.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Trying out drugs without having labs to inform those choices is not something I'd advise, frankly.


???? I've done all the labs they've asked of me? And I'm trying to have MORE done......but when they don't "think they're needed".....how much more can I do?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

kat92 said:


> ...my TSH came down to a .5 and my free T4 went up. (can't remember the exact number, just remember there was a star by it indicating "elevated")
> 
> Could it be I'm hyperthyroid due to the synthroid and that's what's causing the elevated heart rate? I've put on some weight because of the stupid synthroid too...so i'm sure the extra pounds don't help.
> 
> Thanks!


If your Free T4 was elevated to the point that it was out of range, that's a problem, regardless of what your Free T3 might show. My doctor closely watches my Free T4 to make sure it's not high out of range. Many months ago, I was having a big problem with my heart rate, especially during & after exercising--it just wouldn't slow down. I called my doctor's office about it and had labs done, and my Free T4 was too high. They lowered my Synthroid, and the problem stopped.

(On a side note, when I asked for Cytomel to boost my Free T3, my doc was very open to it. My Free T4 is at the top of the range, but my Free T3 was at the low end, so we added Cytomel.)


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, Free T4 in September was out of range. (like I said, I can't remember the exact number, I just remember the little star by it and the <H>, saying it was high.....and TSH was .5

Sometimes my heart would be beating so hard (especially when I was on the full 88mcg)...I could feel it in my ears (if that makes any sense!?). Now.....4 days or so off synthroid completely...no heart racing! My resting pulse has been in the high 70's and maybe up to 83. At least WAY better than the 93-120 it was the other day..

So I started splitting the synthroid dose in October. I have 88mcgs pills....and I split them into 1/4's. And take 1/4 a day. Still have had some heart racing and weight gain though. So after 3 months of that dosage, my labs are now... (just got the results today from what they ran over the weekend)...

TSH 2.034 (.310-3.875)

Free T4 1.16 (.76-1.46)

So with that drop in dosage, my TSH has gone up some, but my Free T4 has come down to normal. And no idea what my Free T3 is because as I mentioned.....the doctors don't seem to give a crap about that.

I'm going to mention the Armour when the dr. calls me about these labs. But I have a feeling it'll go over about as well as it did when I asked to maybe add a little Cytomel. That was an absolute NO from him...... <_<


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think what joplin means is you should get your levels tested right before you make a switch over to any new drug. I recently switched from Synthroid to Armour, but my doctor made me have my TSH, Free T4 and Free T3 tested before I switched so we could see where I was and she could tell how much Armour I needed to start on. When you start any kind of dessicated or synthetic medication with T3 in it, you definitely have to have your Free T3 tested first to make sure you need it.

It sounds like your Free T4 was over the range and that will definitely cause heart issues. But too much Free T3 can cause that, too, so it would be good to get that range. If you doctor still refuses, there are several labs online where you can order your own tests (I use healthonelabs.com sometimes and you can go to your local Lab Corp to do it). Let me know if you need a link to their thyroid tests.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

jenny v said:


> I think what joplin means is you should get your levels tested right before you make a switch over to any new drug. I recently switched from Synthroid to Armour, but my doctor made me have my TSH, Free T4 and Free T3 tested before I switched so we could see where I was and she could tell how much Armour I needed to start on. When you start any kind of dessicated or synthetic medication with T3 in it, you definitely have to have your Free T3 tested first to make sure you need it.


I totally agree!!! I've been asking to have Free t3 checked just in general for MONTHS now. And I'm hoping that if he agrees to switch me, that'll force them to run ALL labs. I'm doing everything i can to have the right labs done....but when they flat out say "no".....I am kinda stuck.

And also....which makes this even more complicated.... Not only is he a doctor, and decides my medical care based on his knowledge....his wife also has horrible thyroid issues. So I almost wonder if he doesn't compare people to her case.....even just subconsciously. Like, if she does fine on synthroid...so should everyone else.

All I know is doctors at least around here....must get some kinda kick-back from the synthroid people. Cause they are soooooooooo stuck on that being the one and only way to treat thyroid problems.

This is how little they know. Before I even started....I was worried about weight gain. He said "no, won't be a problem....in fact you'll probably even lose 10 pounds".

What. Ever.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, I get who frustrating it is. I do. (That was a quick, in the airport post )

My feelings are as follows:

You've got a doc who won't test free t3. Your aren't well on your current dose. It could be because you aren't converting. It could be, as Octavia mentioned, because your free t4 is too high. It could be synthroid is great for you but you need a lower dose. It could be your need Armour. Simply, you just don't know.

Now you're going off one med, thinking about going on another, and I just think a confusing situation has the potential to get even more confusing. This hasn't been my experience, but it seems like most people who are caught in similar struggles find the turning point when the find a doctor willing to do comprehensive thyroid panels and who work with the patients collaboratively to find a solution (there a great post from a whole back about "what I wish I said to my doctor").

I know you've been to lots of doctors and I know you are frustrated. I just think you haven't found the right practitioner yet to help you out.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

My greatest wish.................................. is to see an endo. Get ALL kinds of labs tested. Antibodies, vitamins, reproductive hormone labs, thyroid labs....all of it. And to just stop with these ENT's, GP's, Etc...

but anywhere in this state...you HAVE to have a referral to see one. So I need to pick one of these doctors that is even half way understanding enough to give me a referral. But I've got one doctor who says my labs are all fine (the GP), another that says Synthroid isn't the problem of all my issues at all (the ENT), and another that doesn't think I need to be on ANYTHING (head/neck oncologist).

so which one to pick!?! I'm leaning towards my GP......he at least listens a little more and does know there's "something" wrong with me...and has already offered to send me on to a cardiologist. so sending me on to another doctor might actually work for him!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It may be that your insurance requires you to get a referral to an endocrinologist. But not all insurance plans do that. It's not a "state" thing.

If it was your GP who referred you to an ENT and an oncologist, you should be able to demand a referral to an endocrinologist.

What I would do: find the name of one or two endocrinologists you would like to see. Call each office and tell them which insurance you have, the type of insurance, and then ask them how you can get an appointment with them. If they say you need to be referred, then explain you're having a heck of a time getting that referral. Perhaps, just perhaps, the endocrinologist's office will create a little divine intervention.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

CA-Lynn said:


> It may be that your insurance requires you to get a referral to an endocrinologist. But not all insurance plans do that. It's not a "state" thing.
> 
> If it was your GP who referred you to an ENT and an oncologist, you should be able to demand a referral to an endocrinologist.
> 
> What I would do: find the name of one or two endocrinologists you would like to see. Call each office and tell them which insurance you have, the type of insurance, and then ask them how you can get an appointment with them. If they say you need to be referred, then explain you're having a heck of a time getting that referral. Perhaps, just perhaps, the endocrinologist's office will create a little divine intervention.


Yep. Did that. Called the one I found that's only an hour away. (the other one is over 2 hrs away) The one I called said yes....they do require referrals. I will probably just ask my GP to refer me. Thankfully, so far anyway...he's been pretty open to the idea of sending me to whoever, whenever. I just want EVERYTHING checked. I may not know a lot. But I do know how I feel. and its NOT good.... so someone will hopefully listen to me!


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

doctor finally called about my results (the one thats been prescribing the synthroid) I told them I hate synthroid and I don't wanna take it anymore. The nurse told me if I wanted to try something like armour...I'd need to make an appt to see him. (which is understandable). So when I see him in a couple weeks.......what should I ask for? Lab wise? And how do I go about stating my case that I want to try the armour (due to the headaches, weight gain, etc that synthroid causes)

Im also worried if I tell him I'm on blood pressure medicine he DEFNITELY won't let me try armour. But if my free t3 is still as low as it originally was.....then I've GOTTA have something. 

Edited to add:... my blood pressure was FINE until I started the synthroid. Never had a blood pressure problem in my life.


----------

